# Dental procedures in ASC



## tincyr (Nov 13, 2008)

When billing out dental procedures in the ASC and D codes are not used, do you use a single 41899 for all the combined procedures such as fillings, pulling teeth, crowns that do not have separate CPT codes, or do you bill per tooth or procedure. We seem to have a controversy. Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Nov 13, 2008)

its been many years since I have had to do dental cases at an ASC but if I remember right, we coded it per tooth and adjusted the fee accordingly.


----------

